# Biscay Beckons! Storm Force 10 Veering - 9 Imminent



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Get the Nautamine out!

I have good sea legs but glad I cancelled the Commodore suite towards the Bow.....see you there?.

TM


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Good luck Trev!!!!

I can boast the BoB in a Force 9 on the Pont Aven but unusually we had a southerly wind and so a fair degree of pitching but no rolling!

My preferred medication is Cotes du Rhone rather then Nautamine  

Caulkhead


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have sailed a "reported" Storm Force 10 in the North Sea back from Norway. But the ship was delayed at sea 12 hours on a 24 hour crossing. So........

We will be on Cap Finistere which while I am no expert sailor, I have sailed a lot and I find it quite stable. 

Trev


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Been there, done that, and on a much smaller ship and guess what?
our cabin was up in the bow and it was like walking up and down stairs as the bow rose up and down.
Today's larger ships, with stabilizers are a much smoother ride, and I wouldn't worry about myself, but I would about my van, pride and joy, if you know what I mean.
Seen a few trucks broken loose from the tie down chains, and banging together


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Grath said:


> Been there, done that, and on a much smaller ship and guess what?
> our cabin was up in the bow and it was like walking up and down stairs as the bow rose up and down.
> Today's larger ships, with stabilizers are a much smoother ride, and I wouldn't worry about myself, but I would about my van, pride and joy, if you know what I mean.
> Seen a few trucks broken loose from the tie down chains, and banging together


All Insured, its the souls that count.

Trev.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Been there, done that, and on a much smaller ship and guess what?
> ...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

On P&O North sea a couple of weeks ago, they parked is next to some huge fans.

Look at the **** that coated us with in a Force 9.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

That reminds me when my truck always carried dangerous goods (flammable and corrosive)
It was always loaded first or last on the top deck of an open freighter  
Wintertime, there was more salt on it than left in the sea  or so it seemed :lol: 
But getting back to subject. The new breed of super ferries such as BF use are pretty good in rough weather 8)

edit
It was loaded first or last, so it could be pushed overboard in the event of an emergency!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

A simple and guaranteed permanent cure for sea sickness.............................................................


Sit under a tree


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

> Re: Biscay Beckons! Storm Force 10 Veering - 9 Imminent
> 
> Get the Nautamine out!
> 
> ...


Hi Trev, hope you are well m8.

I don't really like the sounds of that, but then I suppose it depends on on which way you are heading, i.e going away or returning home?

Best of luck with it :?


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's when you hit a storm AND a gale, your eight hours late getting in, and then P&O offer you a complimentary meal as compensation which nobody has the stomach to eat, that you realise it's not worth it. We now drive it. Luckily we have the time and the journey is part of the holiday so they say, ha ha. Across freezing France, slushy roads and all the taps either frozen or turned off! You takes your pick ..........

Ron


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Three weeks ago ( Wednesday 10th) on the Cap Finisterre we crossed in a terrific storm to Bilbao. The outside decks were closed, we were asked not to walk around the ship and told that, after these warnings, any injuries sustained would be entirely our responsibility. We took Stugeron in industrial quantities and we were not sick but it was too much effort to do much more than stay in our cabin and read. We decided that going up for a meal was not very safe as even walking across the cabin took an effort. Interestingly enough the one thing we both, independently, decided we could really fancy was some very strong cheese.

Good luck and keep taking the tablets: I'm here as proof that double the suggested dose is not harmful !

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Crossed the Biscay back in the '60's on a Grey Funnel frigate (Loch Fada). Storm force 10 it was reckoned except the weather wotsit was the first casualty so no one knew for sure.
Rolled, pitched and yawed like a good 'in! Usually in hammocks you're OK but we were regularly bounced out when the ship hit a big wave.
Just two crew on deck....officer of the watch and lifebuoy entry. OOW was not too happy when all the LB sentries reckoned they weren't too fussed about heaving the lifebuoy overboard to an ossifer! 
Don't know how we made it back as we were always having the steering gear break down. Clewed up we lost two saluting guns off the quarterdeck and had the 12' dinghy stove in.
Happy days


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Three weeks ago ( Wednesday 10th) on the Cap Finisterre we crossed in a terrific storm to Bilbao. The outside decks were closed, we were asked not to walk around the ship and told that, after these warnings, any injuries sustained would be entirely our responsibility. We took Stugeron in industrial quantities and we were not sick but it was too much effort to do much more than stay in our cabin and read. We decided that going up for a meal was not very safe as even walking across the cabin took an effort. Interestingly enough the one thing we both, independently, decided we could really fancy was some very strong cheese.
> 
> Good luck and keep taking the tablets: I'm here as proof that double the suggested dose is not harmful !
> 
> G


I hope they were still serving at the Bar!?.

Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

ob1 said:


> It's when you hit a storm AND a gale, your eight hours late getting in, and then P&O offer you a complimentary meal as compensation which nobody has the stomach to eat, that you realise it's not worth it. We now drive it. Luckily we have the time and the journey is part of the holiday so they say, ha ha. Across freezing France, slushy roads and all the taps either frozen or turned off! You takes your pick ..........
> 
> Ron


No, we don't takes our pick!.

We have to do it this way or we don't not have enough time.

Driving through France is 1,400 miles more, 3-5 days more travel and more expensive with tolls, stops and Fuel.

Trev.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

No, we don't takes our pick!.

We have to do it this way or we don't not have enough time.

Driving through France is 1,400 miles more, 3-5 days more travel and more expensive with tolls, stops and Fuel.

Trev.[/quote]

Sorry you obviously don't seem to like my posts :lol: but Trev, you can actually drive down quicker than the ferry.
Not as nice or relaxing, but is a fact


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

teemyob said:


> I hope they were still serving at the Bar!?.
> 
> Trev.


That I couldn't say ! I do know that while the pre-sailing restaurant booking sheet looked to be full there was no-one in it at all when my husband went up, in a slight lull, to get some cheese.

The last time we did that route in a storm it only started when we rounded the Needles area and had stopped well before the approach to Bilbao. This time it started almost the minute we left the dock at Portsmouth and we were warned as we entered Bilbao harbour that we must sit down and not move around as the waves at that point were very high.

We are not looking forward to the return trip which is on the Economie boat.

G


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

"Well, xxx," says he, clapping me upon the shoulder, "how do you do after it? I warrant you were frighted, wer'n't you, last night, when it blew but a capful of wind?"
"A capful d'you call it?" said I; "'twas a terrible storm."
"A storm, you fool you," replies he; "do you call that a storm? why, it was nothing at all; give us but a good ship and sea-room, and we think nothing of such a squall of wind as that; but you're but a fresh-water sailor, xxx."


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Pah! Landlubbers the lot o' ye.

Storm Force Ten, Bay of Biscay - a millpond compared with passing through the eye of a NW Pacific Cyclone with Hurricane Force Twelve.

Complete with "Phenomenal" seas.

That was on a clapped out bulk carrier in ballast and not enough ballast at that.

Away me hearties :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Down to a 4 in Portland and Plymouth. Biscay decreasing to 8.

Cap Finistere is currently heading between Ushant and the Breton Coast.

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*seas calming*

Seems to be calming down now...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wimps!! Its a massive ship with a bar and everything. Try doing it in a 28ft sailing boat. Thats bottom clenching for sure.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Tugboat knows a thing or two about storms I bet.

Just far too modest to share.

His cabin boy could tell some stories as well. :wink:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

barryd said:


> Wimps!! Its a massive ship with a bar and everything. Try doing it in a 28ft sailing boat. Thats bottom clenching for sure.


Wimp,

try doing it in a bath tub with no plug in it

and the hot water tap not working

and don"t Sink down to bringing Sinks into it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *747 wrote: *Tugboat knows a thing or two about storms I bet.
> 
> Just far too modest to share.
> 
> *His cabin boy could tell some stories as well*. :wink:


Which one? Master Bates or Seaman Staines?

He posted some photos a while back of his Tugboat going up the face of a massive wave but I cant find it.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> > Re: Biscay Beckons! Storm Force 10 Veering - 9 Imminent
> >
> > Get the Nautamine out!
> >
> ...


Hi, I am not too bad, thank you. Heading out !

Hope your okay?.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Last night was very calm.

Just left roscoff port, heading south to Biscay.

Like a millpond. Sunny too!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

teemyob said:


> Last night was very calm.
> 
> Just left roscoff port, heading south to Biscay.
> 
> Like a millpond. Sunny too!


Trev

Just in case the crew have not posted it on the notice board here is the forecast for Biscay

Shipping Forecast - Issued: 1030 UTC Mon 29 Dec

Wind
Easterly or northeasterly, veering southeasterly, 4 or 5, occasionally 6 later in west.
Sea state
Slight or moderate.
Weather
Fair.
Visibility
Good.

As the wind is off the Continent the sea should be fine - not like when it hits the Continental Shelf from the West.

As one BBC weather forecast reader used to say "Good Sailing Gentlemen!"

Geoff


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Here ya go. Picture taken from the toad's POV. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Roger the cabin boy must have loved old tuggy to stay on that tub.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Roger loved the throbbing power, just as I did. I always made sure he was well lashed down when I knew we were going into bad weather. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant Stuff Tuggers!! You would have needed your Rum ration that day. Either that or extra toilet roll. 

However I prefer the photos you sent me earlier of you and Tom the cabin boy.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

we done Bay of Biscay on P&O Oriana a few years ago force 10 to 12 , went down ships hospital , not only me being sick seemed like half the crew were there, seeing everyone throwing up helped me empty a bit more, best £55 I have ever spent (Jab). Wife (is a good sailor) told me to stop making that noise ,that was me reaching with nothing inside me.
Next time through there like a mill pond.

Tony A


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ahh . . Not very inspiring thread:
I'm booked Santander to Portsmouth on 2nd Feb . . . Next to dentists I hate sailing on anything less smooth than the water in my bathtub. 

( I can't find an emoticon throwing up - but green face buddy will have to convey my meaning)
:hathat37:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

vicdicdoc said:


> Ahh . . Not very inspiring thread:
> I'm booked Santander to Portsmouth on 2nd Feb . . . Next to dentists I hate sailing on anything less smooth than the water in my bathtub.
> 
> ( I can't find an emoticon throwing up - but green face buddy will have to convey my meaning)
> :hathat37:


Blimey, my bathtub is like a seething cauldron, hubblin' and bubblin' away. :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You could be fine. We had an early January sailing 3 years ago which was flat calm and sunny all the way. 

Fingers crossed for you...but buy some Stugeron anyway !

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Someone who had been on the boat 3 days. Said it was bad going to Portsmouth. (He was dropping a car off, then collecting one at the dock and getting straight back on).

It was a two night crossing . Very, very, calm. 

4/5 years ago we were the only motorhome on the crossing. This time, there were a lot. I'd say at least 60.

But, most of our crossings on Biscay are good. We have sailed 5 times this year and only had one that was a 9.

Let you know what the return is like.....


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

uke: 
uke: 
uke: 
uke: 
uke: 
uke:
uke:
uke:
uke:
uke:
uke:
uke:
uke:
uke:
uke:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Here ya go. Picture taken from the toad's POV. :lol:


Geoff

When you posted that pic of climbing a wave when tugging I was thinking that you presumably had to throttle back ot the crest to avoid over-stressing the tow cable when you surfed down into the trough, as a cable snapping is f*cking dangerous.

Unfortunately today the Albanian tug towing the Italian ferry suffered the death of two crew members from a severed cable. Very sad when the operation was to recover a stricken ship. RIP

And of course we aviation bods also lost colleagues and passengers this week - not a good end to the year.

Geoff


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Geoff,

The tow-wire sags down in a big catenary which acts as a shock absorber. The length of tow is adjusted to suit the weather, the depth of water and the power being used and might typically be from 500 to a thousand metres. In the photo, the weather is coming from astern, so the boat keeps steady power. It would be very difficult to head into that kind of weather as the waves would stop the boat in it's tracks. Worst case scenario would be shallowish water and a lee shore. Gulp! Tows more often had problems in the shallows of the southern North Sea than in the deeper water oop North. We always paid very close attention to the weather forecasts!

Really sorry to hear about the tugmen casualties. It's a really dangerous job working the deck. I hope there will be an investigation and report to read sometime.

There's been lots of sadness in the news this festive season. Glasgow, AirAsia, the ferry fire plus there seems to have been lots of child casualties in recent months. It's all very sad.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Geoff

Thanks for that explanation - it did look as thought the crest was breaking towards the bow, so therefore my question.

Wire is lethal and even with rope I drum it into crew to keep well away from any sheets under heavy tension and to keep their hands well back from the winches, with plenty on turns round the barrels - rope burns can rip the skin off in milliseconds, especially of one tries to hold the tension 

As a matter of interest what is your opinion about securing a line on a cleat/bollard? I did my flying training with an ex-Merchart Marine officer who also had a yacht, and following ships practice, would not let crew on his boat 'cleat-off' a line. My thought is that most yachts do not have big enough cleats to rely on just turns on the cleat. In case of a jamb I try to always have my bosun's kit. with knife, on my belt.

T'other Geoff


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> Geoff
> 
> As a matter of interest what is your opinion about securing a line on a cleat/bollard? I did my flying training with an ex-Merchart Marine officer who also had a yacht, AND FOLLOWING SHIPS PRACTICE, WOULD NOT LET CREW ON HIS BOAT 'CLEAT-OFF' A LINE. My thought is that most yachts do not have big enough cleats to rely on just turns on the cleat. In case of a jamb I try to always have my bosun's kit. with knife, on my belt.
> 
> T'other Geoff


I don't understand that comment at all. Ships don't usually have cleats except for small stuff like halyards for flags and aerials.

Re cleating off on a yacht, imho it all depends on the point of sail and how much attention things need. If close hauled things sometimes need tweaking. On a reach, sheets can be secured, though self-tailing winches are the best option. Running downwind, sheets are best kept in hand to aid concentration and avoid a gybe.

Cleats are, as you say, often smaller than one would wish but can often be upsized fairly easily. Also, I have been known to rotate cleats and refasten them so that the ropes they serve enter the cleat at an angle, as that helps prevent jams. I usually take a round turn first, which takes the weight, before turning up with figures of 8.

I'm very much of a cruising persuasion (though I do like a boat to sail as well as she can) but I can't be bothered to incessantly adjust stuff for the sake of it. Racers would no doubt be horrified. :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Geoff

I did say cleat/bollard, but maybe the latter is the wrong word for the two big lumps of metal with flat tops around which mooring lines are wound in a figure of 8 - please give me the correct term.

As I am usually sailing single-handed, then even running downwind/goose-winged I have to cleat off as my wheel is aft of the mizzen and I cannot reach the sheet winches, but I do rig a restrainer to prevent a gybe.

Geoff


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> Geoff
> 
> I did say cleat/bollard, but maybe the latter is the wrong word for the two big lumps of metal with flat tops around which mooring lines are wound in a figure of 8 - please give me the correct term.
> 
> Geoff


They are called mooring bitts.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We doing Cowes next summer or what then?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, count me in as well Barry.

I will just lounge on the foredeck in my Mankini, looking gorgeous.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747 said:


> Yeah, count me in as well Barry.
> 
> I will just lounge on the foredeck in my Mankini, looking gorgeous.


There is often one crew member not pulling their weight  :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *747 wrote: *Yeah, count me in as well Barry.
> 
> I will just lounge on the foredeck in my Mankini, looking gorgeous.


I dunno. Im having second thoughts. The two Geoffs might seem all humourous and good egg types on here. Put them behind the wheel of a Yacht and they will turn into Captain Bligh.

Stuff that. Ill just order another Dinghy off Amazon, we can go in that. You bring the beer.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Just push on that rope, Barry, there's a good chap.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> > *747 wrote: *Yeah, count me in as well Barry.
> >
> > I will just lounge on the foredeck in my Mankini, looking gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Young whippersnapper Barry

You might like to know I have two Avon dighies - a Rover 2.8 and a Redstart, so there. It allows me to order multiple crew member to diembark into and cut them adrift, but retaining one for my own use as Capt. Bligh.

In reality, the only time I get arsy with crew is the ones on other boats - usually charterers or flotilla captains, who think their charges should have priority.

Little story:-

I had been moored up alongside the quay in Poros for the winter with just one English guy, Roger, moored outside. We were both ready to leave for Summer cruising. That evening racing boats from Athens arrived and 13 of them formed a trot outside us, but only rafted up using breast lines, and only some with springs. Not one had a shore-line.

They went off to party and were climbing across our decks all night. By the morning Roger was livid. so at 0900 he banged on the coachroof of the boat immediately outside him and a very bleary Greek poked his head out, to be told by Roger that he was leaving in 15 mins. The Greek asked if Roger would cast-off his lines. This Roger did with alacrity  :lol:

The trot of 13 boats drifted out into the channel(fortunately in a dead calm). Roger cast-off and I deemed it prudent to fire up and follow. You should have seen the chaos, and attire, of hungover crews emerging on deck in panic. :lol: :lol: :lol:

No damage was done, but I hoped they all learnt some lessons about courtesy and seamanship.

I regret to say that I am not impressed by the majority of Greek yachtsmen in their seamanship nor their boating etiquette, whatever they say about their maritime history - perhaps it is just 'history'. In general I find crews from countries that border the North Sea the most competent and courteous.

Geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I missed this earlier, by teemyob aka Trev.

"Cap Finistere is currently heading between Ushant and the Breton Coast."

How did they manage that - last time I was there Cap Finisterre was a bl00dy great chunk of land! :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

And the name of one of BF's Fleet!.

It was a tad rough coming out of Biscay south on the 10th/1th Jan 2015, never bothered me or Mrs. TM.


----------

